# 2 Tourenläufer getrennte Wicklung



## volker (17 August 2010)

hallo

ich habe hier einen 2 tourenläufer mit getrennten wicklungen und einer bremse. (kranmotor)
die bremse ist nicht nach aussen rausgeführt
die schütze sind auf der hardwareseite gegeneinander verriegelt.

schalte ich nun von schnell auf langsam kommt kurz (schützumschaltzeit) die bremse rein und bringt mir das verfahrgut recht stark ins schwingen.

ich würde jetzt mal versuchen die hardwareverriegelung zu überbrücken und die schütze für schnell/langsam gleichzeitig drin zu halten. so ca 50ms

kann man machen, oder wird mir das den motor zerstören?


----------



## edi (17 August 2010)

Hallo,

was ich nicht verstehe:
Wenn es zwei getrennte Wicklungen sind und die Bremse nicht heraus geführt ist , wie erfolgt dann die Ansteuerung der Bremse?  Ist das evtl eine
Verschiebeanker Bremse wie oft bei Kranmotoen ?


----------



## volker (17 August 2010)

ja. meines wissens ist es ein verschiebeanker.
laut unserem kranelektriker ist es bei kranmotoren mit elektrischer bremse meist so das im motor irgendsone umschaltung für die bremse drin ist


----------



## edi (17 August 2010)

Hallo,

Verschiebanker Bremsen werden nicht garnicht elektisch angesteuert, soweit ich weiss.....

http://www.demagcranes.de/Produkte/..._und_Antriebe/Motoren__Bremsmotoren/index.jsp


----------



## klausbre (17 August 2010)

edi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Verschiebanker Bremsen werden nicht garnicht elektisch angesteuert, soweit ich weiss.....
> 
> http://www.demagcranes.de/Produkte/..._und_Antriebe/Motoren__Bremsmotoren/index.jsp



Stimmt genau, der rückt einfach durch die Erregung des Feldes aus
der Bremsposition heraus.

Der Verschiebeanker ist im Prinzip ein konischer Läufer im Antrieb, der durch Federkraft bei Stillstand des Motors einrückt und sich so im Feld verkeilt. Das ganze ist m.E. eine reine Demag-Lösung. Geht recht flott, so dass die Last beim Wegnehmen der Spannung kaum herabsinkt. 

In Deinem Fall ist das allerdings nachteilig, weil durch die Umschaltzeit der Schütze, schon die Bremswirkung eintritt.

Mit einem Umrichter kann man solche Antriebe tatsächlich regeln, wenn man einen ordentlichen Spannungs-Boost einstellt, damit der Konus auch sofort ausrückt beim Anfahren. In diesem Falle würde die zweite Wicklung einfach brach liegen und die beiden Drehzahlen kämen aus dem Umrichter.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 August 2010)

Wobei es von Demag entsprechende fertige Schaltungen gibt, die den Hubmotor beim Ausschalten aus der hohen Drehzahl kurz über die niedrige Drehzahl abbremsen, um so die mechanische Bremse zu entlasten.

Geht es hier überhaupt um den Hubmotor, oder um den (oder die) Fahrmotoren?


----------



## volker (18 August 2010)

es geht hier um die langfahrt. und ja es sind demag-motore.

mir gehts hier auch nicht darum zu erfahren wie die bremse funktioniert. das weiss ich doch.

es geht mir darum ob es dem motor was ausmacht wenn ich beide wicklungen kurzzeitig gleichzeitig ansteuer um das einfallen der bremse bei der umschaltung schnell/langsam zu verhindern.


----------



## Krumnix (18 August 2010)

Von Demag gibt es fertige Schütz-Schaltungen dafür, die das ganze Steuern.
Bei diesen Modulen liegt oft eine Beschreibung dabei, wie die Ansteuerung erfolgt.

Die habe ich dann mal nachprogrammiert, als ich auch extreme Probleme mit
diesen Motoren hatte. Spricht, die haben angefangen zu heulen, wenn man
langsamer wurde oder beim Bremsen gabs ganz ecklige Geräusche, die dem
Kunden nicht gefallen haben. Mir aber auch nicht 

Ansteuerung von mir programmiert war:

Anfahren vom Benutzer max = 1,5sec langsame Stufe dann 250ms BEIDE Stufen 
und dann nur noch die schnelle Stufe

Anfahren vom Benutzer langsam = Langsame Stufe ein und 1,5sec Schnell
sperren. Wenn er in der Zeit die Schnelle wählt, muss die 1,5sec erstmal
abgelaufen sein. Schaltet er irgendwann von langsam auf schnell 250ms BEIDE und dann langsam aus.

Bremsen von Max auf 0 = Beide für 100ms ein, schnell Abfallen lassen, Langsam für 750ms anstehen lassen, dann beide aus.

Bremsen von Langsam auf 0 = Sofort langsam aus.

Gruß


----------



## volker (18 August 2010)

das ist doch mal ne aussage 

hatte das heute morgen mal reingeproggt. erstmal nur die phase schnell->langsam 100ms (intuitiv richtig gewählt ) beide.

sieh eigentlich ganz gut aus.

von langsam->schnell hab ich noch nichts gemacht. wollte erstmal ein wenig beobachten


----------

